
New calculation refines comparison of matter with antimatter - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-refines-comparison-antimatter.html
======
bookofjoe
>Direct CP violation and the ΔI=1/2 rule in K→ππ decay from the standard model

[https://journals.aps.org/prd/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevD.102.0...](https://journals.aps.org/prd/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevD.102.054509)

